# great deal i found



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i was at the grand opening of petland today and i got 4 ghost shrimp, 4 zebra danios, and 7 plants (including a red melon sword and a kind of crypt....i dont remember the names of the rest) for 9.89 in all! and that is with 7 percent sales tax!!! i was so excited.....they got some really good deals there...and they have a very good variety! **is really excited because her town finally got a "fish" store**


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

[align=center:3e9e4d17a1]Sweet![/align:3e9e4d17a1]


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)




----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

THe petland here has a wide variety of fish but many of them run $30 on up.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

fish_doc @ Sun May 01 said:


> THe petland here has a wide variety of fish but many of them run $30 on up.


 :shock: wow! the prices at the petland here are reasonable except the male guppies and the dwarf gouramis seem a little high but they are all really pretty ones.....the danios were 48 cents each and the plants were 88 cents!!!! they are on sale right now, though....that is why they were so cheap


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

how much were shrimp? At my LFS they're 6 for a dollar but out of 6 only 2 survived for me (i'm not good with shrimp)


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

awesome!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Actually the 30 and up prices are reasonable. The fish this petland stocks are rare or large. They usually keep one or two stingrays in the tanks and have a mix of freshwater and saltwater pets.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

fish_doc @ Sun May 01 said:


> Actually the 30 and up prices are reasonable. The fish this petland stocks are rare or large. They usually keep one or two stingrays in the tanks and have a mix of freshwater and saltwater pets.


wow!!! this petland doesnt have their saltwater fish in yet....they are just getting the tanks set up right now (there are only 2 SW tanks so far) but i can understand that because they just opened.....fishboy: the ghost shrimp were 29 cents each....which i guess isnt that great of a price.....but the other stuff was, lol


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

That would make sense. They stock the common cheaper fish until the tanks are cycled. That way they dont lose the high priced fish while cycling tanks. Just like any of us would do.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

fish_doc @ Mon May 02 said:


> That would make sense. They stock the common cheaper fish until the tanks are cycled. That way they dont lose the high priced fish while cycling tanks. Just like any of us would do.


makes sense to me too....they have a few tanks empty right now that are just cycling....i hope they dont start getting rid of the cheaper ones, though.....because they have a lot of kinds of fish that neither petsmart, walmart OR my other lfs (which really sucks) have....its pretty much the only good fish store around here...so they better not get rid of them, lol


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Our nearest Petland also tended to lean toward the more exotic species, and for awhile was THE african store for over 200 miles, and I don't just mean cichlids. Alas, the owner finally decided to start carrying saltwater, which has cut into his freshwater capacity in a major way. Now that once great store is just another run-of-the-mill disappointment. We already had 3 other lame stores carrying saltwater, so he destroyed his superiority to become lame. I just don't get it. There isn't any money in saltwater anyway. What was he thinking? now the stores which were able to mutually survive by carrying their own niche selections will have to slug it out for the common stuff, and I know from bitter experience that no one will win THAT war.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

to some degree there is some money in saltwater. You have alot of sales in supplies even if the fish sales lack. Salt, Conditioners, and all the fine things that go with it that are constantly needed for the tanks during every water change.


----------



## Purple-Tang (Oct 21, 2006)

from where I am from in Orange County, Cali, there are no petlands....


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

Petland prices on the low end fish do tend to be good. Unfortunately in my mom's town there was a decent local pet store that carried fish, birds, hamsters, dog and cat food, supplies etc. There was also a small saltwater store. Petland came in. The local stores hung in there. Then another pet store came in, so the local pet store closed up. Then the salt water store closed up. Then the Petland closed up. So now there is only one store left. (Unless you count Walmart)


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Wow...imagine my surprise to be reading the new threads and see this thread I made 7 months ago! Alas, Petland's prices have gone up, and their plant selection has gone down (although they do carry some pretty sweet saltwater fish).


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

No, I think you posted in 2005! It's now 2006, in case you hadn't noticed ;-)

Actually I think the clock is screwed up. it's saying I posted this at "Yesterday 11:54 PM
by judya" Even allowing for the change from daylight saving time, and time zones, I'm currently in the US eastern time zone at 7:15 pm now.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

LOL!! I didn't even notice the year! Wow....that was a year and 7 months ago I bought the zebra danios...their "whiskers" will probably start turning grey soon.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2006)

i bought a ghost shrimp @ wal mart 4 26 cents- my calico fantail ate it


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2006)

hey , im new and all, could someone help me?idk how 2 edit profile.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2006)

pleeze help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

